# First Starappeal Babies...



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry I have not been around of late, work commitments and waiting for babies...Here are my very first babies just over a week old..my Oriental LH girl Ava had 5 lovely babes 2 girls & 3 boys (3 blue tabbies, 1 lilac tabby & 1 pointed baby who looks poss blue)....I am a very proud Grandma :laugh:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh bless, there lovely


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

OH now thats just a huge bundle of cuteness!!!

congrats to your and mum  xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww bless them. ava is so beautiful.... pointed baby my fave!:drool:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

They are beautiful - huge congratulations

xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Awwwww, feeling very broody now, lovely bubbas!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

DaisyM and Ava on the arrival of the first of many gorgeous StarAppeal babies,well done:biggrin::biggrin::yesnod::001_wub:


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

YAY!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Beautiful babies


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

They are so lovely! many Congratulations!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

wot cuties


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful litter - hope you go on to have many more. They look superb little kitties :001_wub:


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awww more babies - such a wonderful picture! bless em!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, they are just adorable*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww babies, and such little cuties to, awwww lovely,


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Squeeeeal! they are just gorgeous!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww bless, beautiful babies.xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

congratulations! yr lil babies are gorgeous:001_tt1:


----------

